# Fucking



## dylanG3893

I apologize in advance - I mean this translation in the most *classy* way possible. It is strictly for my better education, if you can believe it. 

Anyway - Americans use Fucking as an over-stressed adjective in a sentence. It can go before a noun and a verb to express anger.

Example: I hate these fucking weeds in my garden!
Example: I fucking hate this!

It's almost like 'damned' - although this only applies for its usage with nouns.

I'm guessing my literally translation (Fottente/Scopante) wouldn't work. As an adjective - would 'fottuto' work? Would it work with verbs? And how do I place it in a sentence?

Thanks guys, and again I apologize so much for the vulgarity!!


----------



## Sicanius

dylanG3893 said:


> I'm guessing my literally translation (Fottente/Scopante) wouldn't work. As an adjective - would 'fottuto' work? Would it work with verbs? And how do I place it in a sentence?



_Odio queste fottute erbacce nel mio giardino!_
Another option is with del cazzo: _Odio queste erbacce del cazzonel mio giardino!_

With verbs... Mmm... Let me think... I think that there several expressions to add the same kind of emphasis and anger... One such expression is "a morte", although it is not as vulgar: _Lo odio a morte!

_Perhaps other speakers will come up with other/better suggestions...

Sic.


----------



## dylanG3893

Sicanius said:


> _Odio queste fottute erbacce nel mio giardino!_
> Another option is with del cazzo: _Odio queste erbacce del cazzonel mio giardino!_
> 
> With verbs... Mmm... Let me think... I think that there several expressions to add the same kind of emphasis and anger... One such expression is "a morte", although it is not as vulgar: _Lo odio a morte!
> 
> _Perhaps other speakers will come up with other/better suggestions...
> 
> Sic.



Grazie mille!

Voglio provare a creare degli esempi:

ESEMPIO 1 - "Odio questa scuola fottuta!"
ESEMPIO 2 - "Vedo a morte quell'uomo ogni volta che esco!!"

Correct?


----------



## Sicanius

dylanG3893 said:


> ESEMPIO 1 - "Odio questa scuola fottuta!"
> ESEMPIO 2 - "Vedo a morte quell'uomo ogni volta che esco!!"



Ops... Sorry! My fault!! "a morte" does not work with all verbs, but only with "odiare" and alike... 
Your example 1 would sound better if reverse the order (= fottuta scuola)!

Sic.


----------



## dylanG3893

Sicanius said:


> Ops... Sorry! My fault!! "a morte" does not work with all verbs, but only with "odiare" and alike...
> Your example 1 would sound better if reverse the order (= fottuta scuola)!
> 
> Sic.



Oh so it's the other way around?
Always?

Fottuta always comes first?

Thanks!


----------



## Sicanius

dylanG3893 said:


> Oh so it's the other way around?
> Always?
> 
> Fottuta always comes first?
> 
> Thanks!



Either order is correct, I believe it is just a matter of preference according to the context. In some cases, however, _noun+fottuto_ sounds weird, so the other option is the safer...


----------



## L'aura che tu respiri

Di recente c'era un po' di discussione a questo Forum come rendere l'aggettivo "fucking"  (volendo dire qualcosa che t'irrita).  Nella mia esperienza sono convintissimo che "cazzo di" è la traduzione perfetta di questo.  "This f---ing job is not worth it!" "Questo cazzo di lavoro non vale la pena." "That f---ing hen always makes noise." "Quella cazzo di gallina fa sempre casino." (Noto che l'aggettivo è in accordo con il sostantivo che segue "cazzo di", ergo "quella cazzo di...") 

Comunque, vorrei sapere se si può usare "f---ing" per qualcosa che ammiri.  "Cazzo di" può avere questa connotazione positiva?  "The concert was sensational; that f---ing guitarist really knows how to play!" "Il concerto è stato strepitoso; quel cazzo di chitarrista sa suonare!"


----------



## fredericks

L'aura che tu respiri said:


> "Il concerto è stato strepitoso; quel cazzo di chitarrista sa suonare!"



In italiano questa frase non mi suona del tutto positiva, anche se dice che sa suonare, forse mi dà l'idea di una punta di invidia dell'interlocutore nei confronti del chitarrista, ma forse è solo una mia impressione.
Comunque questa frase, soltanto scritta, ha poco significato, perchè non vedi l'espressione di chi la dice. 
Magari sentendola dire a qualcuno con un'espressione entusiasta mi farebbe una impressione diversa.


----------



## Nino83

> I fucking hate this!



Prima del verbo si può utilizzare l'avverbio "*fottutamente*" (o il più educato "dannatamente", ma anche "con tutto me stesso"). 


> "Il concerto è stato strepitoso; quel cazzo di chitarrista sa suonare!"



Meglio così: "Il concerto è stato strepitoso; quel chitarrista suona *fottutamente* bene!"


----------



## fredericks

Nino83 said:


> Prima del verbo si può utilizzare l'avverbio "*fottutamente*" (o il più educato "dannatamente", ma anche "con tutto me stesso").
> Meglio così: "Il concerto è stato strepitoso; quel chitarrista suona *fottutamente* bene!"



Scusa Nino, ma davvero nel linguaggio comune hai sentito utilizzare la parola *fottutamente*? Per quanto mi riguarda l'ho sentita solo nei film americani doppiati in italiano, o no?


----------



## Nino83

Si, qui in Sicilia l'ho sentita (solo da ragazzi, magari, come dici tu, influenzati dai doppiaggi di film americani) anche se personalmente non la utilizzo (e nemmeno le persone che frequento). Preferisco utilizzare avverbi come "veramente" o "molto". Non parlo, di solito, in modo sensazionalistico. Comunque l'ho sentita in giro. E' vero che "dannatamente" è di gran lunga più diffuso.


----------



## fredericks

Nino83 said:


> Si, qui in Sicilia l'ho sentita anche se personalmente non la utilizzo (e nemmeno le persone che frequento). Preferisco utilizzare avverbi come "veramente" o "molto". Non parlo, di solito, in modo sensazionalistico. Comunque la sento in giro. E' vero che "dannatamente" è di gran lunga più diffuso.


Si capisco che intendi...io da piccolo non l'ho mai sentita, secondo me è entrata nel linguaggio comune tramite i film in anni più recenti


----------



## Tegs

fredericks said:


> In italiano questa frase non mi suona del tutto positiva


 
Non mi suona positiva neanche in inglese. Forse è una differenza fra l'inglese britannico e americano, ma fucking + sostantivo (tipo guitarist) non mi è positivo. Comunque, se usi fucking + aggettivo positivo (tipo amazing/ace/awesome etc) allora sì, mi suona positivo


----------



## GavinW

Tegs said:


> Non mi suona positiva neanche in inglese...



I totally agree.


----------



## Passante

In italiano colloquiale confidenziale forse potrei dire:
... !merda! che sleghi che faceva il chitarrista(come suona bene quel chitarrista), veramente bravo...  però diciamolo non brillerei certo in eleganza.
Sicuramente (anche se i film americani hanno modificato un po' il nostro parlato) ci sta meglio un cacchio, cavolo, eventualmente !cazzo!minchia! ed altre versioni regionali del concetto ... ma non riferito al chitarrista ma al modo di suonare modificando la costruzione della frase.

PS aggiungo solo che con cacchio, cavolo, ecc... potrei dire 'cacchio che chitarrista' 'cavolo che chitarrista' senza sembrare offensiva nei suoi confronti.


----------



## chipulukusu

Maybe

_This guitarist is *fucktastic

*_but no doubt we are in slang territory here...

P.S. anch'io odio l'uso di _fottuto_ e _fottutamente_ quando è preso di peso dall'inglese... E _fottuto, _nell'uso tradizionale meridionale, lo vedo meglio _dopo_ il sostantivo (es. '_sta scuola fottuta_).


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao.


L'aura che tu respiri said:


> Di recente c'era un po' di discussione a questo Forum come rendere l'aggettivo "fucking"  (volendo dire qualcosa che t'irrita).
> Nella mia esperienza sono convintissimo che "cazzo di" è la traduzione perfetta di questo. Concordo.
> 
> Comunque, vorrei sapere se si può usare "f---ing" per qualcosa che ammiri.
> "Cazzo di" può avere questa connotazione positiva?  Direi proprio di no, come ti hanno detto anche gli altri. _
> Cazzo_ e derivati (come _cazzata_) non è mai riferito a qualcosa di positivo in italiano; mentre lo è decisamente _figo/a_ e derivati (come _figata_).
> 
> "The concert was sensational; that f---ing guitarist really knows how to play!" "Il concerto è stato strepitoso; quel cazzo di chitarrista sa suonare!" No, non funziona. Piuttosto si direbbe "Quel chitarrista [è un mostro!/è un grande!/è un figo!/sì che sa suonare!/suona da dio!"


----------



## chipulukusu

Connie Eyeland said:


> "Cazzo di" può avere questa connotazione positiva?  Direi proprio di no, come ti hanno detto anche gli altri. _
> Cazzo_ e derivati (come _cazzata_) non è mai riferito a qualcosa di positivo in italiano; mentre lo è decisamente _figo/a_ e derivati (come _figata_).



Ciao Connie


Forse, volendo mantenere il significato positivo, di forte ammirazione, con un appellativo negativo, si direbbe "quel _figlio di puttana_ di un chitarrista sa suonare"

I'm not quite sure if _son of a bitch _has the same use in English_._


----------



## fredericks

chipulukusu said:


> Ciao Connie
> 
> Forse, volendo mantenere il significato positivo, di forte ammirazione, con un appellativo negativo, si direbbe "quel _figlio di puttana_ di un chitarrista sa suonare"
> 
> I'm not quite sure if _son of a bitch _has the same use in English_._


Qui per esempio ho sempre avuto la sensazione che l'adattamento usato in italiano per tradurre "son of a bitch" sia molto più offensivo dell'originale. Ma questa è un'altra storia.

Sentendo "*quel cazzo di chitarrista sa suonare*" mi fa pensare che chi parla considera il chitarrista comunque un coglione, però ammette che sa suonare. 
Come dire: anche se è un idiota, sa suonare


----------



## Passante

Condivido fredericks, 
in effetti è un costrutto squisitamente inglese.

Solo modificando la struttura della frase potremmo inserirci qualche volgarità a scopo rafforzativo.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

chipulukusu said:


> Forse, volendo mantenere il significato positivo, di forte ammirazione, con un appellativo negativo, si direbbe "quel _figlio di puttana_ di un chitarrista sa suonare" Ciao, Chipu!
> Non so, non mi convince del tutto. L'espressione italiana da te usata è piuttosto forte rispetto all'onnipresente _fucking_ inglese e non mi pare che venga comunemente usata per esprimere ammirazione.





fredericks said:


> Sentendo "*quel cazzo di chitarrista sa suonare*" mi fa pensare che chi parla considera il chitarrista comunque un coglione, però ammette che sa suonare E' esattamente ciò che penso anch'io.





Passante said:


> Solo modificando la struttura della frase  potremmo inserirci qualche volgarità a scopo rafforzativo.  Infatti! Come proponevi tu, si potrebbe usare all'inizio come esclamazione, tipo "Cazzo [se/come] suona bene quel chitarrista!"/"Cazzo, quel chitarrista sì che sa suonare!"


----------



## chipulukusu

fredericks said:


> Qui per esempio ho sempre avuto la sensazione che l'adattamento usato in italiano per tradurre "son of a bitch" sia molto più offensivo dell'originale. Ma questa è un'altra storia.



Vuoi dire che il nostro uso ammirativo di _figlio di puttana_ è stato preso di peso dall'inglese? Non avevo mai pensato a questa possibilità...
Giuro che non lo uso mai più!



fredericks said:


> Sentendo "*quel cazzo di chitarrista sa suonare*" mi fa pensare che chi parla considera il chitarrista comunque un coglione, però ammette che sa suonare.
> Come dire: anche se è un idiota, sa suonare



Sono d'accordo, fa quanto meno trasparire una forte invidia e/o antipatia. Si può dire "_quel chitarrista è coi cazzi_" o, almeno da qualche parte d'Italia, "quel chitarrista suona coi cazzi", ma è tutta un'altra storia. Come pure "c_azzo se suona/_ c_azzo se sa suonare"_.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

chipulukusu said:


> Si può dire "_quel chitarrista è coi cazzi_" o, almeno da qualche parte d'Italia, "quel chitarrista suona coi cazzi", ma è tutta un'altra storia. Detto così non l'ho mai sentito (sembra che li usi come plettri...!), mentre ho sentito "Quello sì che è un chitarrista coi controcazzi!" (oppure "coi cazzi e i controcazzi!")


----------



## chipulukusu

> Detto così non l'ho mai sentito (sembra che li usi come plettri...!),



Oddio, dici che ho detto un'altra delle mie?...

Però almeno a Napoli e dintorni l'espressione ammirativa è semplicemente _coi cazzi, _senza i_ contro..._ 

Lo so, avrei dovuto specificare che si tratta di un uso regionale


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Lo so che è regionale (stavo scherzando per ammazzare il caldo!). Intendevo dire che ho sentito dire "_quello sì che è un chitarrista coi cazzi_" (come variante volgare di "_coi fiocchi"_), ma mai "_quel chitarrista __suona coi cazzi_".


----------



## fredericks

Connie Eyeland said:


> Lo so che è regionale; stavo scherzando per ammazzare il caldo! Intendevo dire che ho sentito dire "_quello sì che è un chitarrista coi cazzi_" (come variante volgare di "_coi fiocchi"_), ma mai "_quel chitarrista __suona coi cazzi_".



Mi immagino la scena 



chipulukusu said:


> Vuoi dire che il nostro uso ammirativo di _figlio di puttana_ è stato preso di peso dall'inglese? Non avevo mai pensato a questa possibilità...
> Giuro che non lo uso mai più!



 non esattamente. Non so dirti se in italiano si usasse prima del cinema. Ma quando nel doppiato italiano senti "figlio di puttana" è l'adattamento di "son of a bitch", ma in italiano mi suona molto più offensivo, a voi no?


----------



## Connie Eyeland

A me pure. Nei doppiaggi si è usato per anni un linguaggio totalmente lontano dall'effettivo parlato italiano (emblematico, sopra a tutti, il caso di "fottuto" da te citato prima).


----------



## Passante

chipulukusu said:


> Si può dire "_quel chitarrista è coi cazzi_" o, almeno da qualche parte d'Italia, "quel chitarrista suona coi cazzi",


Ho sentito anche io una versione rivisitata 'quel chitarrista ha i controcazzi


----------



## chipulukusu

fredericks said:


> Mi immagino la scena



incomincio a pensare di avere detto una grossa c....ta ... (giusto per rimanere in tema)


----------



## GavinW

I'd just like to repeat that I find the Italian suggested translations interesting, but perhaps pointless (ahimé), given that there is some dispute (to put it mildly) over whether the adjective in question can ever be used with the "accezione positiva" (as pointed out earlier).


----------

